# Kreg Step Drill Bits Dull? Get'em sharpened at Kreg!!!



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice to know…thanks


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

My problem is losing them.
I'll misplace one, search for it (forgetting that I put it somewhere I won't forget), and then buy a replacement.

You guessed it.

As soon as the new bit arrived I discovered the place I put the other one.

Does Kreg have any slick ideas on that problem? -(

Don


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

thanks 4 info sawdust


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting this…. I didn't know they offered that service.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Good info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

Don,

I have a drawer in my shop dedicated to Kreg Pocket Hole equipment, screws and jigs. Can't do without it!!


----------



## dmcghee (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you! This is something I have wondered about. Now that I have 2 bits, 1 dull and 1 new when the new one dulls I'll sent them both back.


----------

